# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تطوير موقع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم بحمد الله تطوير موقع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية وأفتتاحه ،،

شبكة كاملة متنوعة تحتوي على العديد من الاقسام ..

www.alnassrah.net

ندعوكم للدخول عليه على الرابط اعلاه .. والرابط موجد في الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى ..

و لا تنسى التوقيع في سجل الزوار  :amuse: 

إضافة توقيع 

كم أوجه شكر خاص الى المشرف أحمد .. أبو هشام على دعمه المادي للموقع ..

نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات ..

فريق عمل شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------


## القلب المرح

*ماشاء الله عليكم* 
*تطوير رائع جدا ودائما في تميز* 
*رحم الله والديكم على هذا العمل  الراائع*
*وشكر خاص للغالي ابو هشام والف شكر لشبكة والقلب المكسوور وتحياتي لجميع المشرفين*
*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على التطويــــــــــــر .........

----------


## سيناريو

جهود متميزة ومشكورة 

الله يعطيكم ألف عافية 

إلى الأمام دااااائماً .......

لكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان....

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكووور اخوووي_ شــــبوووك_ 
ع الجهووود والتطوير الراااائع والمتـمـــــــــيز 
يعطيك العاافيه ورحم الله والديك 
والشكر الخاص الى الاخ الكريم 
_،،ابو هــــــــشام ،،_
اجمل الامنياااات لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## نور الهدى

ما شاء الله , تبارك الرحمن 

رروووعه 

  مطول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 


مجهود رائع , وانا اقول شبوك محتفي ما نشوفه عدل 

الله يعطيكم العافية 

والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## حــــايــرة

مشكور اخوي 
تطوير رائع يعطيك الف عافية 
 الى الامام بالتوفيق

----------


## ومضة امل

يعطيكم العافيه 
والى الامام دائما

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الموقع قمه في الروعه

----------


## alzahrani33

اشكر الجميع ع المجهود

يسلمووووووووو :cool:

----------


## Princess

من حسن لأحسن يااارب
ومشكورين ابو هشام وشبكه على الجهود
من يد لا نعدمها
وموفقين لكل خير
بروح اهايت في الموقع  :bleh:  :embarrest: 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الم الانتظار

_تطوير رائع 000_
_رووووووووووووووعة 00_
_الى الامام دائما_

----------


## همسات وله

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 
شيئ جدا راقيو يستحق الوقوف والتصفيق له بحراره  
حقا مجهود رائع اثمرعن نتائج اروع  
الله يعطيكم العافيه اخواني وعساكم عالقوة دوم  
وانشالله من الحسن الى الاحسن 
خيو شبكه 
خيو القلب المكسور 
تسلمون ويسلم لنا قلبكم من كل الم  
وكل الشكر والتقدير للاخ ابو هشاااام عالدعم اللي ماله حدود  
وانشالله في ركااااب المتقدمين دوما 
اخواني 
احسنتم وجزاكم الله كل خير دنيا واخره 
تحيااااتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جهود وسعي واضحين للوصول للأفضل

والى الافضل دائما والتميز إن شاء الله

ونقول لأبوهشام  :

بارك الله فيك وعوض عليك 

ولك أطيب الثناء والدعاء .



لــ شبكة :

بارك الله جهودك والى الافضل دائما ً

وهناك يد تعمل بجهد وعطاء مستمر دون أن نراها

ذلك هو القلب المكسور :

جهود مباركه أخي كللها الله بالنجاح

دمت معطاء كما عهدناك

موفقين جميعا  والموقع أكثررر من راااائع

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيكم الله العافيه ..

وجزاكم الله الف خير ..

مشكورين .. 

بتواجدكم وثقتكم .. نسير في الطريق الصحيح ..

كل المودة

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

تطوير رائع و اكثر من رائع بالتوووفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من حسن لاحسن

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## زهور الامل

تسلم الايادي خيوو شبكة الناصره
ع الجهوود المبذوله
وانشاء الله الى الافضل داائما
والاخ الفاضل ابو هشام 
يعطيك العافيه 
والمراقب العام القلب المكسور
جميعا يعطيكم العافيه 
وانشاء الله ربي يوفقكم وفي نجاح مستمر

----------


## الحال2007مه

مشكور اخي شبكه والاخ ابوهشام على هذا التطوير الرائع
اني عجبتني لعبه اكس او :toung:

----------


## وردة البستان

يعطيكم الف عافيه على هذه الجهود
موفقين انشاء الله

----------


## وعود

*الله يعطيكم ألف عافيه على الجهود المبذولة ..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*[IMG]http://reemmoon.***********/tanseeq/t2.gif[/IMG]*
*الف شكر لكل من شارك في هذا التميز والابداع* 
*اللذي نراه والى الامام إن شاء الله*
*اخوننا القائمين على هذا التطوير*
* اقل ما نقدمه لكم هوالشكر*
بارك الله في جهودكم الطيبه وبارك في أعمارك 
[IMG]http://reemmoon.***********/tanseeq/t2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

مجهود رائع بذلتوه بنفس طيبه اخ شبكه ..

تسـلمووون على التطوير الرائع والى الامام ان شاء الله ..

وشكرا للمشرف ابو هشام..

الله يعطيكم العافية...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_ترى أي الحروف هي التي أستطيع رسمها .._
_وأي الكلمات هي التي اتخيرها .._
_لأتقدم بجزيل الشكر والأمتنان .._
_لـ شبكة و أيضا أبو هشام .._
_يعطيكم ربي ألف ألف ألف عافيه.._
_نشعر بالخجل .._
_إزاء جهودكم الرائعة .._
_ونحن لا نملك سوى .._
_كلمات خجلة من الشكر والثناء .._
_أدام الله عليكم الصحة والعافية .._
_دمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايتة .._

----------


## اهات كربلاء

مشكورين ع الجهود الرائعه
يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## كبرياء

_يعطيكـ العافيــــــهـ_ 

_ومن حسن إلى أحسن انشاالله_

_تح ــــــيااتوو_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم
شكراً لكم جهود جبارة لايفي الشكر لها
ولكن اسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد
وشكرا على التطويــــــــــــر ..
تحياتي لكم وشكرا
كمــ الفضلي ــلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكورين اخواني ومن تقدم إلى اخر بإذن الله
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

كلنا يعلم إن الطيور تتجه إلى الأعشاش الهادئة ، إلى حيث الأوكار المطمئنة ، والنفوس تهفو
دائماً إلى الأحضان الدافئة ، والأفكار المضطربة تبحث عن الجملة المفيدة ، ونحن بكل 
ما لدينا من أرق فكري لا نجد له ملاذا سوى هذا الملجأ وهذا الكهف المريح الذي سرق
من عيوننا النوم وصار مأوى للهاربين والفارين من ضجيج الدنيا ، فهذا يطرح آلامه وهذا
ينثر أحلامه وذاك يهبط ليستقر به المطاف ليبني نفسه من جديد على أرض موقع الناصرة
وكلنا نتعاون ونتقرب من بعض من أجل هدف واحد من أجل بناء الوحدة الإسلامية ، ومن
أجل تأكيد عزومنا وتوثيق رباط الولاء لأهل البيت عليهم السلام ..!! 
إننا نبني أنفسنا من خلال هذا الصرح الشامخ ، فالشكر كل الشكر للقائمين عليه ، ولا
حرمنا الله من جميل جهودهم الخيّرة فهم بالفعل الجنود الحقيقيين الذين يسهرون 
من أجل أن نستمع بسباتنا بسلام وطمئنينة ، وهم الذين يجاهدون بأقلامهم وعرقهم
وتخطيطهم ، فسدد الله خطواتهم نحو الخير والهدى والصلاح والتوفيق 0
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر لكم على مروركم وكلامك الرائع ..

من كثر اعجابي في كلامك الراقي اخي يوم سعيد ..

تم اضافة في الموقع في صفحة قالوا عن شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

دمتم بود

----------


## تأبط بودره

*بارك الله فيكم* 
*وسدد خطاكم*

*أخي ..*
*أضحيت أشعر باذنب لأني مثلي يتواجد مع عظيم شأنكم..*

*كل التوفيق والدعاء*
*تأبط بودره*

----------


## fatemah

يسلمو على التطوير الرائع والى الامام

تحيـــــــــاتي

----------


## ahmed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر كل من رد ودعى لى ولشبكة والقلب المكسور فى هذا الموضوع والصراحه شبكه طلع فيها بجد وطور الموقع بشكل ممتاز وماقصر الله يرحم والديه والله يعطيه الصحه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شكرا على جهودكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## hope

*يعطيك الف عافيه ع الجهود ..*

----------


## THE END



----------


## دموع ألم

*تسلم تططوير راع ماشا الله*ياعلي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

تسلم الايادي خيوو شبكة الناصره

ع الجهوود المبذوله
وانشاء الله الى الافضل داائما
والاخ الفاضل ابو هشام 
يعطيك العافيه 
والمراقب العام القلب المكسور
جميعا يعطيكم العافيه 
وانشاء الله ربي يوفقكم وفي نجاح مستمر

----------


## الـعـوامي

التغير مهم جداً بين فترة و اخرى 
   خطوة موفقه جداً 
 وعمل متميز

----------


## يوم سعيد

استوقفني هذا الموضوع وكنت أدفع قريحتي لتقديم جزيل شكري إلى الجندي المجهول الذي لا يفتأ أن يقدم لنا فلذة أفكاره وربيع جهوده بين الحين والآخر وكلي أنا عاجز عن تقديم آيات الشكر والعرفان لهذا العمل الضخم والجبار الذي قد يكون " فعلاً " كنزاً ثميناً في تاريخ أعمارنا .. إننا نقضي جلّ أعمارنا زوّار نزاور هذا المنتدى بين آونة وأخرى نستنشق عبير أعضاءه ونستجم ونلتذ بفاكهة ثماره وسرعان ما نخرج ونعقد النية على العودة ونتناسى إن هناك خلية نحل تستوطن شخصية واحدة أقرب إلى المثالية أو تكاد هي ونحن لا ندري هو الأخ الفاضل شبكة الذي لا يألو جهداً ولا يتأخر عن تقديم جل خدماته إلينا وهاهو يقدم لنا تحفة أخرى ومفاجأة من الوزن والعيار الثقيل في وقت كنا لا نستغرب من المفاجآت التي يقدمها لنا إلا أن كل مفاجأة أجمل من الأخرى فشكراً لك من القلب وأقولها باحترافية صادقة ... 
تصور أخي إنني تفاجأت إنه سبق لي أن أعلنت موقفي في كلمة أخرى قد سجلتها هنا في وقت سابق فاسمح لي بنقلها وهي باللون الأسود لإنني تفاجأت أن لونها بالأبيض يعشي البصر فلا بأس أن تكون نور على نور ويستحق شخص مثلك أن نفيضه بشكرنا الغزير ...
الكلمة السابقة هي كالتالي :-

بسمه تعالى

كلنا يعلم إن الطيور تتجه إلى الأعشاش الهادئة ، إلى حيث الأوكار المطمئنة ، والنفوس تهفو
دائماً إلى الأحضان الدافئة ، والأفكار المضطربة تبحث عن الجملة المفيدة ، ونحن بكل 
ما لدينا من أرق فكري لا نجد له ملاذا سوى هذا الملجأ وهذا الكهف المريح الذي سرق
من عيوننا النوم وصار مأوى للهاربين والفارين من ضجيج الدنيا ، فهذا يطرح آلامه وهذا
ينثر أحلامه وذاك يهبط ليستقر به المطاف ليبني نفسه من جديد على أرض موقع الناصرة
وكلنا نتعاون ونتقرب من بعض من أجل هدف واحد من أجل بناء الوحدة الإسلامية ، ومن
أجل تأكيد عزومنا وتوثيق رباط الولاء لأهل البيت عليهم السلام ..!! 
إننا نبني أنفسنا من خلال هذا الصرح الشامخ ، فالشكر كل الشكر للقائمين عليه ، ولا
حرمنا الله من جميل جهودهم الخيّرة فهم بالفعل الجنود الحقيقيين الذين يسهرون 
من أجل أن نستمع بسباتنا بسلام وطمئنينة ، وهم الذين يجاهدون بأقلامهم وعرقهم
وتخطيطهم ، فسدد الله خطواتهم نحو الخير والهدى والصلاح والتوفيق 0
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## بحرانية عسوله

شكرا على التطويــــــــــــر .........

----------

